# Large routing table - routes not loading and/or disappear



## lojak (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I am setting up a FreeBSD 10.1 server to act as a router with multiple interfaces.  Quagga is being used, and has been successfully set up to peer using BGP.  A condition is that there will be large routing table.  There will be a different next-hop for each of the routes.  However, while I see the routes received by Quagga, only ~ 120 routes are actually visible using `netstat -rn`, and after a time all those disappear, leaving the remaining static routes and default only.

I have set the following in sysctl.conf:

```
net.inet.ip.rtmaxcache=262144
net.inet.ip.redirect=0
net.inet.ip.rtminexpire=0
net.inet.ip.rtexpire=0
```

But the issue still occurs.  What am I missing?

Thanks,


----------

